# Ghost Enclosure...too big?



## mantid_mike (Oct 7, 2012)

I just bought this 5.5 gal glass aquarium. The dimensions are 16" x 8" x 10"H:







Is this too big to keep L1/L2 ghost nymphs? I understand bigger housing makes it harder for them to access their food, but I don't like all the clutter of having containers all over the place. What do you guys think?


----------



## aNisip (Oct 7, 2012)

for L1/L2s, yes a little too big...maybe when they are like L4/L5? unless, you are keeping A LOT of L1/L2s and a bunch of ffs then yes I would do it! but like one or two would not be worth it... imo

-Andrew


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 7, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> for L1/L2s, yes a little too big...maybe when they are like L4/L5? unless, you are keeping A LOT of L1/L2s and a bunch of ffs then yes I would do it! but like one or two would not be worth it... imo
> 
> -Andrew


Lol i wasn't going to keep one or two in there. I'm thinking of throwing somewhere around 30 ghosts in there. I notice I have a high survival rate when they're in a bigger container. Over the weekend I had about 6 die in a smaller deli cup and no deaths in the larger one.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 7, 2012)

Haha, I couldn't imagine one lonely little ghost nymph sitting in their all alone  ..that is def a good size enclosure then  just make sure the ffs can make make it to the top...

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks, Andrew. I already set it all up! B)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 8, 2012)

It's a good size for that many, but you'll need bigger if even 20 make it to adult, and of course a new fine mesh lid adaption to keep the ff's in.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah I'm assuming you'll have a different adult enclosure for them and for a netting option you could hot glue some cheese cloth...I'm assuming you already modified for the ffs and post some pics!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes pictures please.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Oct 8, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Haha, I couldn't imagine one lonely little ghost nymph sitting in their all alone  ..that is def a good size enclosure then  just make sure the ffs can make make it to the top...
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Andrew


LOL, i'm pretty sure ffs can make it to the top of ANY sized viv, those suckers are crazy escape artists.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 8, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Haha, I couldn't imagine one lonely little ghost nymph sitting in their all alone


Wouldn't it be even more depressing if there was one lonely little ghost nymph sitting all alone in a tiny deli cup?


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 8, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yeah I'm assuming you'll have a different adult enclosure for them and for a netting option you could hot glue some cheese cloth...I'm assuming you already modified for the ffs and post some pics!


I glued one layer of mesh over the existing mesh, but even then, I noticed 3 or 4 FF that made it through. I'm going to have to glue an extra layer and offset it just right to close any gaps that allow them to push through.

Here's the set-up so far. Any suggestions to add to it would be great:






Sphagnum moss to retain moisture and raffia for perching and molting. After a couple more molts, I'm thinking of removing all the raffia and replacing it with sticks.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Off topic, love the chair!


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 8, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Off topic, love the chair!


me too. too bad it's just an eames replica.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 8, 2012)

They will spend 90% of their life up top, so put some sticks up high?


----------



## aNisip (Oct 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> They will spend 90% of their life up top, so put some sticks up high?


Truth! Put some sticks leading up to the top, and put some thinner ones that are highly branched...other than that, superb


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> They will spend 90% of their life up top, so put some sticks up high?





AndrewNisip said:


> Truth! Put some sticks leading up to the top, and put some thinner ones that are highly branched...other than that, superb


Thanks, guys. I'll visit the flower district this week and get a few decorative branches.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 8, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> Thanks, guys. I'll visit the flower district this week and get a few decorative branches.


Good deal! Add some new pics with the new set-up...

-Andrew


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anybody know if it's ok to house recently hatched L1 ghosts with L2/L3 ghosts?? I'm running out of room.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 17, 2012)

I wouldn't do it!!! when the L1's molt the L2-3's will hear a diner bell, make some containers out of big juice/drink bottles etc before you do that.


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 9, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Good deal! Add some new pics with the new set-up...
> 
> -Andrew


Forgot to post a pic of my ghost enclosure. I decided against spending money on decorative branches and just use basswood sticks instead since I have tons of them:


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 9, 2012)

Thats really pretty. Must be trouble to clean though


----------



## Ranitomeya (Nov 9, 2012)

Stick in some isopods and springtails as a cleaning crew and you might not need to do much cleaning other then wiping down the glass. I can tell you it must certainly be much less trouble than cleaning a bunch of individual containers. :surrender: 

I wish i had enough room for several large enclosures myself, plus enough plugs for the heating pads... My room isn't the most insulated place and heating the room would definitely be more trouble than heating individual enclosures.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like a nice setup! You must have some happy ghosts.


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 12, 2012)

Ranitomeya said:


> Stick in some isopods and springtails as a cleaning crew and you might not need to do much cleaning other then wiping down the glass. I can tell you it must certainly be much less trouble than cleaning a bunch of individual containers. :surrender:
> 
> I wish i had enough room for several large enclosures myself, plus enough plugs for the heating pads... My room isn't the most insulated place and heating the room would definitely be more trouble than heating individual enclosures.


sphagnum moss seems to hold up pretty well w/out molding for a long time. think i'll be cleaning it out in about 2 months when all the ghosts in there are bigger. i'll probably get some springtails to do the cleaning for me when I move to a new place at the end of the month. i'll have a dedicated room just for all these mantids and finally some outdoor space to culture some fruit flies/BB.


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 12, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> Looks like a nice setup! You must have some happy ghosts.


Thanks. They all seem happy in there, especially when feeding time comes around. :chef:


----------



## aNisip (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice job Mike!  All the best with them,

Andrew


----------

